# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  جديد : صدر كتاب ( أسانيد التفسير ) للشيخ المحدث عبدالعزيز الطريفي ( للتحميل من هنا )

## العرب

موقع نور الإسلام



http://www.islamlight.net/index.php?...&filecatid=323

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بكم .
وبارك الله في الشيخ عبد العزيز ونفع بعلمه .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الأخ المكرَّم / العرب :

شكر اللَّـه لكم ،ونفع بالشَّيخِ عبد العزيز بنِ مرزوق .

« أسَـانِيد التَّفْسِـيرِ

لِفَضِيلةِ الشَّيخِ

عَبدِ العَزِيزِ بنِ مرزوق الطّريفِيّ 

ـ حَفِظَهُ اللَّـهُ وَرَعَاهُ ـ ،آمين .

محاضرة مفرغة ألقيت عام 1427 هـ »

اُنْظُر المرفقات .

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

جزاك الله خيرًا وجزى الشيخ الطريفي على هذا الجهد خيرا.

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

جزاكم الله خيرا وجزى الله الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي خير الجزاء على ما وضح وبين

----------


## ماهر الفحل

نفع الله بالشيخ عبد العزيز ، وزاده الله من فضله .

----------


## أبو محمد العائذي

ماشاء الله ..

حفظ الله شيخنا عبدالعزيز .

أي دار طبعته ..؟

----------


## ابن رجب

شكر الله لكم وبراك فيكم . 

وحفظ الله الشيخ عبدالعزيز .

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

حفظ الله الشيخ وجزاه الله خيرا  وقد زرنا فضيلة الشيخ عند أحد الأخوة فرأينا آثار السمة من سلوكه , فجــزاه الله خيرا

----------

